# CASp Requirements - CA only



## Alias (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay, how are other offices handling the new CA requirements that each department have a certified CASp staff member or consultant on contract?  Where do you get training/certifications for these requirements?

PARSAC (state insurance carrier) is requiring every member to have someone on staff according to my boss, who does not do building inspection, hence the questions.

As a department of 1, my plate is already full with permits, plan check, inspections, code enforcement, nuisance abatement, planning and zoning prep (for the boss), along with a lot of general admin duties.  I am not super busy but, if I have to add this I think I will need more hours, I don't think 30 hours a week is enough.  Yikes......!

Oh, and then there is the decertification of levees just east of town, new FEMA floodplain maps, and the required elevation certs; all coming June 4, 2010.  Gee, thanks.......

Sue, intermediate juggler  :mrgreen:


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: CASp Requirements - CA only

Here's a link, Sue.

http://www.dsa.dgs.ca.gov/Access/ud_accessmanual.htm

We looked at getting certified in CA but decided that it wasn't going to be worth it for anyone who had to travel very far to get there.  The cost for a single person to be certified is around $1500 with and additional $1000 worth of training.

Sounds like someone wants to add some cost to your operation.  There's a list on the web site of who has already obtained certification.  Maybe you can contract with one of them.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: CASp Requirements - CA only

sorry. . .

I was hasty.  This is the right link:

http://www.dsa.dgs.ca.gov/Access/casp.htm


----------



## Alias (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: CASp Requirements - CA only

Thanks Gene.  We don't have $2500 for anything extra right now.  Consultants, here we come.

Sue


----------



## pwood (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: CASp Requirements - CA only

the good news is that you can charge the contractors your costs plus overhead. the bad news is they won't like it. retire now :mrgreen: before it hits the fan.


----------

